# vServer Webspace einrichten



## exestend (2. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich benötige einen Rat.
Ich habe zur Zeit einen Shared Tarif für meine Webseiten. Den größten der bei dem Anbieter im Angebot ist.
Der ist potent aber leider nicht mehr ausreichend, da ich jetzt einen Onlineshop betreibe und daher mehr Leistung benötige.

Daher überlege ich jetzt, wieder einen vServer zu mieten. Ich hatte schon mal einen, den aber gekündigt. Das lag zum einen daran, dass ich da noch keinen Shop hatte und zum anderen ich sehr unsicher war und bin was die Verwaltung anging.

Nun habe ich zwei Probleme.

1. Managed Server kostet statt 10€ gleich 40€ im Monat. Das ist derzeit Wirtschaftlich nicht erschwinglich.
Sind ja nicht die Einzigen Kosten, die Monatlich anfallen. Da kommt ja z.B. auch nochmal 40€ für für Rechtssichherheit dazu (It-Recht-Kanzlei) dazu etc. Das summiert sich.

2. Einen vServer wäre noch drinnen, muss er zwangsläufig. Ich bin mir aber unsicher bei der Installation und Wartung. Daher würde ich mich über einen Link oder ein paar Tipps freuen, wie ich das am besten angehe.

Etwas Erfahrung ist ja da nur liegt diese ein paar Jahre zurück. 

Angefangen beim Betriebssystem und wie man dann da am besten alles installiert, was man benötigt um einen Shop zum laufen zu bekommen.

Mir fällt da jetzt z.B. ein:
PHP
PHPMYadmin
Apache /ngix(?)
MySQL

etc.
Muss ja alles Installiert werden.
Das geht noch (Über Links und Tipps wäre ich dennoch äußerst Dankbar)

Was aber fast noch wichtiger ist:
Welche "Geheimen" oder auch guten Tipps habt Ihr Profis, was die Wartung angeht. Bashscripte, die Updates einspielen, Logwatcher hatte ich mal gelesen, Sowas wie Antivierenprogramme, IP Tables etc.

Also, so ein Stimmiges Paket. Ich benötige ein Tutorial oder mehrere auch gerne zum Kaufen bei V2B oder so die ich durcharbeiten kann.
Da muss ich mich jetzt mit auseinander setzen. Hilft ja nichts.

Danke für eure Hilfe im  voraus!


----------



## sheel (2. Januar 2016)

Hi

Ein öffentlicher VServer mit Root-Rechten, Onlineshop drauf, und du bist noch
komplett neu in der Materie (nicht nur Server, sondern auch Linux generell)?

Tldr: Lass es besser, das geht schief.

Es gibt keine Tutorials, die nur annähernd das Nötigste abdecken, dafür ist das Themengebiet viel zu riesig [Und alles im Internet, was wie ein vollständiges Tutorial ausschaut, ist nicht gut genug. Versprochen.]. Es gibt auch keine Geheimtipps, wie man in 10 Minuten einen sicheren Server einrichtet. Da ist sehr viel zum Lernen bzw. Tun, sowohl die Einrichten als auch die tägliche Wartung.

Schon eine Liste der nötige Themen würde ziemlich erschlagend werden ... wenn gewollt kann
ich dazu gern was schreiben. Aber nochmal, bitte mach das nicht. Auch wegen den Kunden.

...Ich weiß, dass dieser Beitrag irgendwie gar nicht hilfreich ist, aber was Positiveres gibts hier nicht zu sagen. Wenn du jetzt anfängst, dich so nebenbei in die nötigen Themen einzuarbeiten, kannst du nächstes Jahr wieder darüber nachdenken, ob ein selbst verwalteter Server sinnvoll wäre; jetzt ist er das sicher nicht.

PS: Du musst _regelmäßig_ einen Anwalt bezahlen, für "Rechtssicherheit"?
Hört sich irgendwie sehr seltsam an.


----------

